# Lost FM3



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

I was setting down town drinking coffee when a guy approached me and asked if he could set with me and ask a question. I said sure. His question is this. He said that he had lost his Passport and FM3 about 2 years ago. He had replaced his passport but was afraid to go to Immigration to report his FM3 as lost because it had been a long time since he lost it. He didn't know what they would do to him. I told him that I didn't know either except a fine but I didn't know how much. I asked a few friends "and they didn't know either. We all told him to go to Immigration but he didn't want to go without knowing what they would do. So I thought I would ask here. Someone should know.. Just in case you may think it is me well it isnt.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Heyduke said:


> I was setting down town drinking coffee when a guy approached me and asked if he could set with me and ask a question. I said sure. His question is this. He said that he had lost his Passport and FM3 about 2 years ago. He had replaced his passport but was afraid to go to Immigration to report his FM3 as lost because it had been a long time since he lost it. He didn't know what they would do to him. I told him that I didn't know either except a fine but I didn't know how much. I asked a few friends "and they didn't know either. We all told him to go to Immigration but he didn't want to go without knowing what they would do. So I thought I would ask here. Someone should know.. Just in case you may think it is me well it isnt.


I can understand his wanting to know what will happen before he goes to Migración, but really no one can tell him. Every office, and even every individual, might do something different. And the longer he waits the worse it will be, the fine can only get larger. So I would advise that instead of waiting while he tries to get some inside information, he should just go to Migración and ask them. The uncertainty is often worse than just knowing and dealing with it.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I lost my FM2 along with all my papers, Americans, Mexicans and French . I was left with no ID of nay kind- I had copies but no original. 
Forst thing to do is go to the Ministerio publico and file a report of loss or theft. I n case I left my purse in a restaurant and the purse with all the papers disappereared.
Once you have the orignal loss report you go to Immigration with you r passport ( I only had a copy so I had to get a new passport from the French consulate in Mexico before going to Immigration)

and ask for a replacement. You have to pay and fill out a bunch of paprs, I had to have an interview with the boss but they issued another one
The biggest pain in the neck was the driver´s license as I had to get all my papers agin before I could apply.

Ther is no fine and the immigration will not do anything .
First get that loss report from the Ministerio Publico- A pain but nothing to fret about.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

oops i missed the 2 years but one way or another he had to face the music so he needs to go ahead and find out what happens, one way or another it will get resolved, may have to star from srach or leave the country and come back or pay a fine but the sooner he talks with the Immigration people the better off he is.


----------

